# Frage zu den speziellen Schmiedearten



## Soulcewer (22. Juli 2007)

hi

ich hab eine freg sagen wir mal ich bin jetztein hammer schied vollhoch geskillt und ich will jetzt aber Rüstungs schmiede werden kann ich da dann um steigen ohne das ich das verlernen muss 

also das mein skill auf vom normalen schmied auf 300 stehn bleibt


Bitte um antwort 
Danke

Mfg Soulcrewer


----------



## scrapid (22. Juli 2007)

nein du musst es verlernen und fängst wieder bei den skill an wo du normal wen du das zum
ersten mal machst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcewer (22. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das is aber granicht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (22. Juli 2007)

Du bleibst bei Skill 375, verlierst aber alle Spezialisierungs-Rezepte und kannst die Spezialgegenstände nicht mehr benutzen.

Danke an Scrapid fürs Bullshit posten.


----------



## vanBAT (27. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Du bleibst bei Skill 375, verlierst aber alle Spezialisierungs-Rezepte und kannst die Spezialgegenstände nicht mehr benutzen.
> 
> Danke an Scrapid fürs Bullshit posten.




Wo erlerne ich deenn die Spezialisierungen für Rüstungsschmied Hammerschmied .......


----------



## Lorille (27. Juli 2007)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Wo erlerne ich deenn die Spezialisierungen für Rüstungsschmied Hammerschmied .......



Everlook in Winterspring.


----------

